# Compilación del núcleo con soporte para la Tekram 315-U

## Pep

Hola a todos,

Tengo un pequeño problema a la hora de compilar el núcleo (2.4.19 ac-2) con soporte para la tarjeta SCSI Tekram 315-U

Sigo los siguientes pasos:

Descargo el driver (versión 1.41) para esta tarjeta de la página de Kurtz

Parcheo el núcleo

Configuro las opciones del núcleo para que compile el driver (no lo incluyo como error)

Comienzo la compilación y cuando llega a compilar el driver obtengo un error.

¿Alguno de vosotros ha conseguido instalar esta tarjeta?

----------

## BaSS

Prueba con el kernel vanilla

----------

## Pep

Nada. Obtengo el mismo error.

En una parte del README del parche se dice:

 *Quote:*   

> If you want to compile with the new exception handling strategy on 2.4 kernels, you can force so by using make FORCE_NEW_EH=1.

 

¿Como introduzco esa opcion?

¿Hago make FORCE_NEW_EH=1 dep @@ make clean bzImage ......?[/quote]

También habla de lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> NEW: You may be able to skip compilation of the kernel by just using the
> 
> Makefile. For 2.4 kernels, if you compile outside the kernel source tree,
> 
> you don't even need to apply a patch to your kernel any more.
> ...

 

¿Cómo puedo hacerlo? Hago make en el directorio donde he descomprimido el driver, comienza a compilar pero se para

----------

